# ford 3000 hydraulics



## forsythlucas (Aug 24, 2009)

i have a ford 3000 and the hydraulic line that runs to the rear is working but its like it doesnt have enough pressure going to it to lift a piece of equipment. why is this?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum forsythlucas! It could be a number of issues. 

Correct fluid level?
Filter clogged?
Hyd. oil suction screen clogged? 
Pump pressure low? (may need to put gauge on system to check)
Lift servo packings blown or leaking? 

You will need to start at one end and work you way through the system to ensure all is in working order. 

Do you have a shop manual?


----------



## forsythlucas (Aug 24, 2009)

no when we bought the tractor they didnt have a manuel for it. we went to our local dealer and they dont have one either.


----------

